

Show HN: Google Chrome extension monitors your Rails/Node apps - jm3

My new project: track your web apps' performance under load without being flooded by email or keeping browser tabs open all day to watch your stats. This is the first Chrome Extension I've written (uses HTML5 localStorage, yay!), and it basically integrates data from NewRelic RPM's API and Hoptoad's API, both great products. Get lightweight notifications (like Growl) in realtime, and track your Apdex score [1] without leaving whatever page you're currently on.<p>https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/emencamphkobkmeloepceomcacgejlnc (free!)<p>[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apdex<p>Would love to hear what people think. Note that for for Heroku users, if you're using Heroku's NewRelic RPM package, you need to enter your <i>API</i> key, not your <i>license</i> key.
======
hyuuu
<http://blitz.io>

------
jm3
clickable version of link: <http://proof.ly/get-chrome-relic>

